# Not Nissan, but an engine swapper's dream...



## Guest (Dec 24, 2002)

I know it's not a Nissan, but it's groteswue in it's mechanical rediculousness: Grassroots motorsports took Ford Festiva and re-vamped it to take a Taurus SHO drivetrain, you can see the beast here:

http://www.fordfestiva.com/multimediaandfun/gallery/grassroots_festiva_shogun.htm

Enjoy all you insane engine-swappers!
-MR


----------



## El_Presidente (Oct 22, 2002)

I like this engine swap better:
sorry no pics of the engine, but this is a Nissan Supra, modified by Blitz, its got the RB26DETT powering this baby.








has anyone else ever seen this before?


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

that thing must be scary at speed!


----------



## rios (Jun 10, 2002)

ive seen a pic in a sport compact car magazine once, but just a fleeting pic


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

The ultimate swap, IMHO would be putting some sort of smaller turbo engine (SR20DET, 4G63T, v/w's 1.8t, 3SGTE if it exists in a FWD-compatible format) in a suzuki swift GT. The car only weighs like 1900 pounds curb-weight, and although I haven't seen the engine bay, I hope this would be possible (hopefully a future project to make fun of the civic guys by beating them at their own game  )


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2003)

*yeah*

That's the point of the SHO Festiva, plus it's a Mid-engined rear drive setup for better handling


----------



## HKS20DET (Nov 8, 2002)

drool. check out www.exvitermini.com to see this 1200hp skyline, a couple others, a supra, and a wrx. one bad ass site. i recommend the movies section on the 1200hp skyline (they run it on the street!). but the others are just as good. SORRY IF THIS HAS BEEN POSTED BEFORE


----------



## HKS20DET (Nov 8, 2002)

damn that pic came out huge sorry


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

OMG...just watched the vids of that thing. its SICK!


----------



## GA16DESentraXE (Dec 17, 2002)

I saw a motor mount kit one time to put a Viper engine and tranny in a 280ZX...


----------



## nismo1989 (Jan 13, 2003)

mranlet said:


> *I know it's not a Nissan, but it's groteswue in it's mechanical rediculousness: Grassroots motorsports took Ford Festiva and re-vamped it to take a Taurus SHO drivetrain, you can see the beast here:
> 
> http://www.fordfestiva.com/multimediaandfun/gallery/grassroots_festiva_shogun.htm
> 
> ...


That car has been up for sale a couple of times on eBay, but no one has ever bid on it!


----------

